# JSONArray aus Datenbankabfrage erstellen



## b3nd3r (9. Okt 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum 
Ich muss mich auch mal wieder mit einem Problem melden^^
Ich muss vorweg sagen, dass ich mich erst seit kurzem mit dem Thema beschäftige und hoffe dass meine Frage nich ganz so hohl is 
Also kurz zum Drumrum: Ich entwickle mit ein paar Freunden eine Fußball Tippspiel App. Es wird eine Datenbankabfrage gemacht und in einem Array gespeichert. Den entsprechenden Code der php Datei seht ihr hier:

```
public function getMatches($matchday) {       
        $namen = array();
        $query = mysql_query("SELECT s.id, h.name as heimteam, g.name as gastteam 
            from teams as h join spiele as s on h.id = s.heimteam join teams as g on g.id =  s.gastteam");
        while($row = mysql_fetch_array($query))
        {
         $namen[] = array($row['id'], $row['heimteam'], $row['gastteam']) ;  
        }
            return $namen;
    }
```
Es ist eben ein Array mit Begenungen eines Spieltages mit der Spielid und den Teams
Dann das Ganze in meinem Parser in der App mit BufferedReader und StringBuilder verarbeitet und einen String erzeugt.
Ich habe mir den String ausgeben lassen und der sieht im LogCat so aus:
Array
 (
 [0] => Array
  (
  [0] => 1
  [1] => München
  [2] => Wolfsburg
  )
 [1] => Array
  (
  [0] => 2
  [1] => Hannover
  [2] => Schalke
  )
 .......
 ......
 ........
 )

Also meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ok. Jetzt will ich daraus ein JArray erzeugen mit folgendem Code:

```
jArray = new JSONArray(jsonString);
```

Dort kommt allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung: 
JSONException: Value of type java.lang.String cannot be converted to JSONArray

Ist die Formatierung im String vllt falsch? Ich weiß jedenfalls nicht mehr weiter und hoffe jemand hier kann mir helfen. Ich lade falls nötig auch gerne mehr Code hoch


----------

